# Anaconda feeding pics



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How big is it? How big will it get?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn that looks crazy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's awesome









about a year ago I had the chance to get a 6' green anaconda for 50$. I'm glad I didnt get it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Those things get to be as long as a school bus don't they?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweey snake but they get a little to big for my liking.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Beautifull murinus!!!

The females grow to be quite large snakes, but are no where near the monsters hollywood has everyone believing they are. A good sized female is 18-20 feet, which is freakin huge, as they are a very heavy bodied snake....a BIG male is 10 feet


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

awesome snake, i love anacondas.

crockeeper, 10 feet max for a male? Are they easy to sex?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks guys,i have not got around to sexing this one yet,every time i get to it, it just was fed or is sheding....







hope will do next week


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> awesome snake, i love anacondas.
> 
> crockeeper, 10 feet max for a male? Are they easy to sex?


 They can easily be probed by someone that knows what they are doing.

I'm so pissed I lost all my pictures in a fire, I had a shot of a huge ( 15' almost 500 lb) female eating a pig from when I worked at NERD. She hit that thing like Louie Anderson hitting the buffet at Sizzler.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

While Kevin has some very large anacondas, none approach 500 lbs...300 maybe on his biggest girl. The record weight for the species was recorded at 500 pounds for a 30 foot female...a record made in the 1800's and unsubstantiated, and since none have ever come close since it is a record in all seriousness that is discounted. A HUGE female may attain lengths of 18-20 feet and at that size undoubtedly is capable of weights in excess of 300 pounds, possibly as high as 400....but there are none living at that size currently. The largest living snake so far recorded for captivity was Baby, a Burmese python who weighed 450 pounds, was seriously obese and died last year.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> While Kevin has some very large anacondas, none approach 500 lbs...300 maybe on his biggest girl. The record weight for the species was recorded at 500 pounds for a 30 foot female...a record made in the 1800's and unsubstantiated, and since none have ever come close since it is a record in all seriousness that is discounted. A HUGE female may attain lengths of 18-20 feet and at that size undoubtedly is capable of weights in excess of 300 pounds, possibly as high as 400....but there are none living at that size currently. The largest living snake so far recorded for captivity was Baby, a Burmese python who weighed 450 pounds, was seriously obese and died last year.


 I'm probably mistaken about the weight, I won't argue the point, I do know she was a wild caught female that came in pregnant, fattest snake I have ever seen. I might be remembering the shipping weight which would include a large crate. 
I'm sorry to hear the Baby passed away, she was horribly obese though like you said.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics and even better info


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

they have been none to get lil tribal kids outta the amazon or whatever river they are from..

and neat fact how the tribes cought them was they tied a pig to a tree then the anaconda came and swalloed the pig then the snake was fucked cuz it was chaing to a tree.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Couple of questions for ya.

Do males get pretty big around or are they somewhat slender (meaning are they super heavy to carry)?

How is the temperment on Males? Are they biters, or pretty placid snakes?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Couple of questions for ya.
> 
> Do males get pretty big around or are they somewhat slender (meaning are they super heavy to carry)?
> 
> How is the temperment on Males? Are they biters, or pretty placid snakes?


 They're still beefy, but not as heavy as the females. They're built about like a burm.

Temperment varies from animal to animal, they've acquired a reputation for being nasty but the big one at my shop seems to be pretty mild.

-PK


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Hardcore


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of questions for ya.
> ...


 I always assmued them to be similar to a Burm, but if a male maxs out around 10' I might consider one of these citters one day


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe you were thinking 500 kilograms. Nice pics and nice snake, good luck 10 to 20 years from now!



> She hit that thing like Louie Anderson hitting the buffet at Sizzler.










talk about seriously obese, poor Louie


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

How long have you had the little guy/how long is he?


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

i was gonna get a yellow anaconda once mom said yes for about 2 seconds then went back to no thats why i have p's


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

thats a nice pet id love to keep one but they get to big


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

This one is pushing 4' .As far as " good luck in 10 to 20 years " goes,well i am not some kid that got one cuz it looked cool in a movie.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

physco 1 said:


> This one is pushing 4' .As far as " good luck in 10 to 20 years " goes,well i am not some kid that got one cuz it looked cool in a movie.


 lol yeah you are, dont lie


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice, very nice...







!


----------



## DragonCharm (Dec 7, 2004)

Those, Burmese and Retics are all on my 'must have' list. Of course I 'must have' a place to keep them first and I don't have that kind of room ATM.


----------

